

UC Berkeley Engineers help paraplegic student walk at graduation - teej
http://newscenter.berkeley.edu/2011/05/12/paraplegic-student-exoskeleton-graduation-walk/

======
teej
The video of the device in action:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4FH2LcLtYc>

~~~
truthseeker
Thanks for the link. It's really touching to see the positive effect of
technology and research.

------
pstack
A compelling answer to why we can't let ourselves waver from a scientific and
exploration driven society, why real heroes are not Bret Favre, but guys
you'll never hear of, and why every attack by certain groups on science should
be taken seriously.

My money is _always_ behind the species that makes its own "miracles".

~~~
cgopalan
I usually dont laud a comment here since it doesnt contribute much, but this
is one (of the many) where I cant but make an exception. Great stuff!

------
magicarp
I went to high school with Austin. He usually hung out with the stoner crowd.
And while his accident was certainly a lesson in irresponsible teenage
drinking/drug use, I'm really glad to see he's found the right people and
turned his life around.

------
gammarator
I think the device is by Berkeley Bionics [1]; it's called eLEGs. A Wired
writeup [2] and a TED talk [3].

[1] <http://berkeleybionics.com/> [2]
[http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/10/berkeley-bionics-
eleg...](http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/10/berkeley-bionics-elegs/1/) [3]
[http://www.ted.com/talks/eythor_bender_demos_human_exoskelet...](http://www.ted.com/talks/eythor_bender_demos_human_exoskeletons.html)

~~~
masklinn
You could have at least bothered reading the article. They specifically
mention that, though it was developed in partnership with BB, the Austin
exosekeleton is _not_ elegs (a purely BB project). And the main driver for the
Austin exo is _not_ Berkeley Bionics.

